

US Supreme Court: Google Inc v. Joffe et al [pdf] - jcr
http://www.supremecourt.gov/orders/courtorders/063014zor_n648.pdf

======
samspenc
Can someone summarize what this is about?

~~~
bradleyland
Google's collection of Wi-Fi data during the collection of Street View data:

[http://epic.org/amicus/google-street-view/](http://epic.org/amicus/google-
street-view/)

